# A Season of Bones - OOC



## DistractingFlare (Aug 18, 2010)

A Season of Bones.

RECRUITMENT IS CLOSED.

IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/290694-season-bones.html#post5296641

RG: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/290693-season-bones-rg.html

[sblock=Intro] Hey folks, I'm looking to DM a 4th edition Dark Sun mini-campaign that will begin at level 3. It'll be heavily focused on combat, with smatterings of in-depth character development.[/sblock]

[sblock=Setting & Premise]This campaign will take place in the Athasian city of Balic. The premise of the campaign will be that a festival has been declared in honor of Balic's dictator Andropinis. The festival is focused on gladiatorial combat. Your characters can be from anywhere covered in the Dark Sun Campaign Setting book. You'll be thrown into combat in teams, pairs, and by yourself, and occasionally, PCs may even be forced to fight each other.

This will be a competitive sort of campaign. There will only be one winner, and only one grand prize will be given. However, you will have to work together in order to have a shot at becoming the champion.

The grand prize will be an audience with King Andropinis. The king will be inclined to grant any moderate level favor, such as a noble title, wealth, a position in his templarship, etc.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leveling Up] Characters will begin at level 3. Leveling up will occur extremely quickly, and I'll alert the player when it's time.[/sblock]

[sblock=Posting Schedule]I'll be expecting you to post every 1-2 days, _especially if your character is currently in combat._ If you can't keep up with that consistently, please do not apply. Of course, real life takes priority. If you run into a RL problem, we'll figure out another schedule for you.[/sblock]

[sblock=Application Guidelines and House Rules]If you're interested, please post a character sheet in reply. Most published WoTC material is okay, with material from Dragon Magazine allowed at DM discretion. See below for exceptions. If or when you apply, please post your character sheet and a 2-3 paragraph background detailing your history and reason for joining the tournament.

[sblock=Notes on characters]
Standard, 22 point buy.

No divine classes. Arcane classes are allowed, but be aware of the possibility of being in trouble, should your power source be discovered.

The only disallowed standard races are Deva, Drow, and Gnome. Half-Orcs should be reflavored as Half-Gith instead.

Themes are encouraged, but not necessary.

There will be no magic items. Instead, we'll follow the suggested flat enhancement bonuses from DMG2 and the DSCS. For level 3, you'll have a +1 bonus to attack rolls and damage rolls, but not defenses.

You will have limitless access to mundane weapons, implements, and armor, but can carry only a practical amount with you. Thus, you may choose any mundane items from any book.

We will be using fumbling breakage rules. If you roll a natural 1 on an attack roll, your weapon or implement breaks.

Characters with a psionic class or theme may choose a Wild Talent.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=On Death & Dying]Some events in the campaign will be to the death. You'll be alerted before you have to compete in one. If your character dies, he will remain dead. This may sound harsh, but this is going to be a mini-campaign, probably spanning a few months. Character death is probably going to happen at some point, and if/when it does, we will instead delve backward into your character's story, giving you plenty of opportunities to continue to play.[/sblock]

[sblock=Arena Rules]
[sblock=Rules: Tyrant's Pyramid]This is a King of The Hill match. The arena is filled by a pyramidal structure, which the combatants must attempt to climb. Whoever holds the top of the pyramid for two whole rounds wins. You are discouraged from killing each other, but "accidents" occasionally happen. This is a free-for-all event, although temporary alliances are encouraged.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rules: Fight to The First Death]You will be grouped into pairs. Two pairs will square off in the arena, battling until ONE combatant is DEAD. The match then ends, and the winning team moves on.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rules: Fight to Last Blood]If you become bloodied, you must drop out or risk severe punishment. You must specifically yield (minor action) in order to drop out. Last team with an unbloodied warrior wins.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rules: The Slaughter]You are on a team. He who gains the most crowd favor gets a bye for the next round of the tournament. The crowd favor system works as follows:

Kill a minion by dealing 1 damage: 1pt.
Kill a minion by dealing 10 damage: 2 pts.
Kill a minion by dealing 20 damage: 3 pts.
etc.

Gain bonus points for cool cinematic moves and using your Action Point.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Plot Synopsis]With the death of King Kalak, the sorcerer-kings were forced to remember that they, though powerful, remain mortal. Dictator Andropinis has called for a month-long festival in his own honor, with displays of valiant combat the order of the day. Wanderers, slaves, templars, and even the occasional Veiled Alliance member lined up to register for the events, each of them contemplating the nature of his reward, should he become champion. 
"Independence for my tribe," thought the wanderer.
"Freedom," thought the slave.
"An authoritative rank," thought the templar.
"A clean shot at the king's wicked head," thought the rebel.

Thus began the season of bones.
[/sblock]

[sblock=The Competitors]
Slot 1: Ja'Cart, Thri-Kreen Monk
Slot 2: Jalaan, Tiefling Psion
Slot 3: Muzdum Firebelly, Dwarf Fighter
Slot 4: Daran, Half-Elf Ardent/Battlemind
[/sblock]

[sblock=Most Recent Edit]Added arena rules.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here'smy submission to the arena competition;
[sblock=Ja'Cart, the Thri-Kreen Monk]Ja'Cart
Thri-Kreen Stone Claw Monk
Theme: Gladiator
Level 3
HP: 34 (bloodied 17)

STR 17 (+3)
CON 12 (+1)
DEX 19 (+4)
INT 10 
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 08 (-1)

AC equation: 19 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (2) + race/class (2) + 1/2 (1)
Fort equation: 15 + stat (3) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (1) + 1/2 (1)
Ref equation: 16 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (1) + 1/2 (1)
Will equation: 14 + stat (1) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class (2) + 1/2 (1)

AC: 19
Fort: 15
Ref: 16
Will: 14

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +12, Acrobatics +10, Stealth +10, Thievery +10
UNTRAINED SKILLS
Nature +4

Initiative: +4

Healing surges: 8 (value: 8)

Feats
1. Unarmored Agility
2. Four Armed Flurry

Attack equation: 1/2 (1) + stat (4) + enhancement (1) + feat (0) + misc. (3)
Attack bonus: 9

Damage equation: stat (4) + enh (1) + feat (0)
Damage bonus: damage die + 5

ABILITIES
Monastic Tradition (Stone Fist) - Flurry of Blows, +1 Will.
Unarmed Combatant- +3 Proficiency bonus to hit, 1d8 dmg.
Unarmored Defense - +2 AC in cloth or no armor.
Multiple Arms - Once per turn, you can draw or sheathe a weapon as a free action.
Natural Jumper - A thri-kreen is always considered to have a running start when jumping.
Torpor - Rather than sleep, thri kreen enter a torpid state. In this state, you remain 
aware of your surroundings, and you require only 4 hours of torpor (rather than 6 hours 
of sleep) to gain the benefit of ~ extended rest.

At-Will
Stone Fist Flurry of Blows - Trigger hit an enemy, deal 8 dmg to same or 10 to another. 1/round.
Dragon's Tail - 1d6+5 and knock prone one enemy. / Swap place with adjacent ally or prone enemy.
5 Storms - 1d8+5, each enemy in burst 1. / Shift 2 squares.

Encounter
Thri-Kreen Claws - +12 to hit 1/2/3 enemies, 1d8+5 +1/2/3
Open the Gate of Battle - 2d10+5, +1d10 if its at full HP
Disrupting Shove - 2d8+5+push2 and enemy and all adjacent enemies to him are slowed TENT
Grasp the Wind - Shift # of square would have been P/P/S
Eternal Mountain - 2d10+5 / Shift 2 squares and gain Resist 5 All TENT

Daily
Masterful Spiral - 3d8+5 force miss/half. Enter Stance that increase reach by 1.

Background: Ja'Cart was an intensely savage brawler before he found his insectoid butt thrown into 
the city's arena, as a beast to be slain. To the horrified delight of the crowd, he proved to be
more than a match for the scared slaves and criminals herded onto the sand for entertainment.
The fountains of blood created by this masterful fighting creature, even once drew the attention
of the regent from the raging carnage with which he painted the floor of the colloseum. 

The tournament organizers have no idea how such a fearsome "person" could have been so easily captured
but are happy with the coin that he has attracted. They have no idea of the Thri-Kreen's true 
motive for allowing himslef to be captured by these showmen, but seem to be steadily losing their
most promising fighters in a variety of matches against "The Stone Claw". 

Equipment
None[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 19, 2010)

So far, so good! Don't forget your Disrupting Shove power. I didn't notice it, but you get it as a free bonus for having the gladiator
theme.

I like your backstory, too!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

Just subscribing and showing interest. Will edit for meatier stuff later.

Edit: I saw already interest in the defender role in another thread. Leaves leader and controller.

You know my leader concept in the other Dark Sun Thread. The end of the background can easily adapted to ending in an arena and not a mine. If he isn't chosen there, it would be my first concept here. Second option would be a warlord.

For Controller I think either of a tiefling or human psion (telepath).


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 19, 2010)

There's a darker 3rd paragraph that's for DM eyes only ;p


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

Jalaan, Tiefling Psion (Telepath)

Jallan always had terrible dreams about dying and eternal. But he realized their was something more as his whole tribe awakened at knight, horribly afraid and confused. His nascent psionic powers allowed him to project his own fears and nightmares into another mind. Maybe this was his way for redemption? Others paid their ticket out of hell through blood, he through seeding despair and madness???

 He used used his new-found abilities on their raids. Most were quite successful, but in the last one his powers were blocked and he was subdued by a strange human with white glowing eyes and red hair.

Having no more memories until he arrived in the arena, he found more 'subjects' for paying his blood-dept...


[sblock=sheet]
level 3
Tiefling, Psion
Discipline Focus: Telepathy Focus
Background: Blazestone (Learn Primordial)
Theme: Wilder
Wild Talent: Thought Projection

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 14, Dex 10, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 16.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 14, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 14.


AC: 17 Fort: 13 Reflex: 15 Will: 16
HP: 39 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 9

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +10, History +10, Perception +6, Bluff +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Diplomacy +4, Dungeoneering +1, Endurance +3, Heal +1, Insight +1, Intimidate +4, Nature +1, Religion +5, Stealth +3, Streetwise +4, Thievery +1, Athletics +1

FEATS
Psion: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Unarmored Agility
Level 2: Toughness

POWERS
Psion at-will 1: Mind Thrust
Psion at-will 1: Dishearten
Psion daily 1: Mental Trauma
Psion utility 2: Intellect Fortress
Psion at-will 3: Betrayal

ITEMS
Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing)
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, looking here it looks like I missed my chance to be a Barbarian, unless DistractingFlare okays two strikers, but we'll be missing a leader.  Hm...


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2010)

If more than 4 apply, there's going to be overlap.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 19, 2010)

stonegod said:


> If more than 4 apply, there's going to be overlap.




He's looking specifically for 4, though.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 19, 2010)

It's perfectly okay to double up on roles. Like I said in my top post, it would be good to see at least some role differentiation, and it would be wise for the party to not just be 4 strikers, it's completely up to you what you submit. I'll pick the most interesting characters who have a combination of compatibility with others, the ability to be functionally dependent when the time comes, and a unique backstory.

Note: I'll be editing in another section to the original post on Death in this campaign. Please check it out.

Copied here for your convenience.

[sblock=On Death & Dying, Plus Arena Rules]Some events in the campaign will be to the death. You'll be alerted before you have to compete in one. If your character dies, he will remain dead. This may sound harsh, but this is going to be a mini-campaign, probably spanning a few months. Character death is probably going to happen at some point, and if/when it does, we will instead delve backward into your character's story, giving you plenty of opportunities to continue to play.

Arena Rules: Before each encounter, you'll be given specific guidelines to follow. For instance, you'll be told how many people will be involved, any unique objectives, and whether the fight is to the death, first blood, or first strike.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2010)

Theroc said:


> He's looking specifically for 4, though.



Four will be chosen, but unless he's doing first-come-first-chosen, then more than four can apply. That is what I meant.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

Throwing my hat in this one.
[sblock= Muzdum Firebelly]
Muzdum Firebelly, level 3
Dwarf, Fighter
Build: Brawling Fighter
Fighter: Combat Agility
Fighter Talents: Brawler Style
Background: Hellion

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 17, Con 16, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 17, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8.


AC: 19 Fort: 18 Reflex: 13 Will: 12
HP: 43 Surges: 12 Surge Value: 10

TRAINED SKILLS
Heal +7, Athletics +9, Endurance +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Arcana +1, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +4, History +1, Insight +2, Intimidate, Nature +2, Perception +2, Religion +1, Stealth +3, Streetwise, Thievery +3

FEATS
Level 1: Brutal Brawler
Level 2: Dwarven Weapon Training

POWERS
Fighter at-will 1: Brash Strike
Fighter at-will 1: Grappling Strike
Fighter encounter 1: Bash and Pinion
Fighter daily 1: Harrier's Ploy
Fighter utility 2: Pass Forward
Fighter encounter 3: Slamming Rush

ITEMS
Spiked gauntlet, Hand Crossbow, Crossbow Bolts (60), Waraxe, Scale Armor
[sblock=Background]
Muzdum lineage can be tracked down to one of the oldest clans (and may be one of the most tempered of the dwarfs). Some of his ancestors were outcast by their kin, for their continuous complains, bad temper, 0 tolerance, alcoholisms, and other nasty characteristics that were so deeply rooted in this clan. The dwarfs were not acepted anywhere, and became a wandering clan of nomad dwarves.
But let us focus in the recent events of Muzdum's life. Everybody already knows that mumble jumble.
Born in the heart of a small community of travelling dwarves and humans, Muzdum was as the shaman Wolfrag said, "destined to accomplish great deals". The shaman was, obviously, insane. 
Not only he didn't accomplished nothing so far, Muzdum was the source of almost every brawl in the towns the caravan visited. The young dwarf, good for nothing as a youngster, spent his days drinking at the taverns and brawling and fighting with almost everything in reach, until he passed out, either by the alcohol or by the punches in the teeth. 
Anyway, after that many "tumbling" in social life, his physical aptitude was quite good. At maturity, he was one of the strongest and sturdiest dwarf in the caravan, and eventually, he became the cranky, half-senile shaman's bodyguard. 
The shaman was mostly respected, although a few really listened to the old dwarf, and many whisper about his advanced age, and the need to find a new spiritual guide. 
But, one night, wile Muzdum  was on duty, watching the old shaman sleep, he heard something inside the cart. Mumblings, short exclamations and screams. 
He rushed inside the cart, and found the shaman, sited on his hay bed, speaking, screaming and mumbling alone, with his eyes opened, but completely white. Trying to weak the old guy was impossible, so he simply sat there and listened. 
"The darkness came from the inside..." the shaman mumbled with worry face "The darkness was contained..." he said smiling "Someone.... YOU!" the shaman pointed at an invisible person at his right " You are trying to release darkness once again!" the man screamed in horror. 
"Who? What are ye talking about?" Muzdum couldn't help to ask. 
The shaman slowly turned his face to watch blankly at the young dwarf. "The evil Andropinis...." the shaman answered before dropping dead on his bed.
Of course no one suspected that Muzdum had nothing to do with old Shaman Wolfrag demise, but they also had no doubt that what the shaman told to Muzdum was just a ridiculous, pre-death nonsense. Busy in finding a replacement for Wolfrag, most of the people didn't notice Muzdum, as he walked away and away, heading to Balic. 
Because you know, Wolfrag body might be dead on his bed, but Wolfrag spirit was tingling inside Muzdum's mind. And it said to him, that in order to prevent the destruction of his people, he had to travel, travel alone to the human city. He had to kill this man, Andropinis. Wolfrag spirit said many other things, but that would spoil the fun, wont it?
After some time, Muzdum found himself fighting again in a tavern of Balic, but this time, he wanted to draw attention purposefully. As the watch caught him and drag him to the arena, he knew the first part of the plan was complete. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2010)

Psst. Given that this is Dark Sun, are metallic weapons and armored limited in any way? Or can we stride out into the arena in full plate mail, with a pair of steel swords and a few backup daggers to boot?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 19, 2010)

Balasar, level 3
Dragonborn, Barbarian
Feral Might: Thunderborn Barbarian

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 16, Dex 11, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 15.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 11, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 13.


AC: 15 Fort: 17 Reflex: 13 Will: 13
HP: 43 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 13

TRAINED SKILLS
Intimidate +10, Endurance +9, Athletics +10

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Arcana, Bluff +3, Diplomacy +3, Dungeoneering +1, Heal +1, History +2, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion, Stealth +1, Streetwise +3, Thievery +1

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Execution axe)  
Level 2: Hide Armor Expertise

POWERS
Barbarian at-will 1: Recuperating Strike
Barbarian at-will 1: Howl Of Fury
Barbarian encounter 1: Shout Of Terror
Barbarian daily 1: Macetail's Rage
Barbarian utility 2: Feral Rejuvenation
Barbarian encounter 3: Blood Strike

ITEMS
Hide Armor, Execution axe, Greataxe

Background:[sblock]
Balasar's younger years are something he does not talk about much, and whether or not this is because he does not remember it or whether he simply does not wish to speak of it is unknown.  What is on records is that he joined the Templar at a relatively young age, earning the respect of his peers as a loyal soldier who was successful in his tasks and did not step out of line. 

This continued until Balasar was cast from the Templars for murdering his Captain in a murderous rampage in which three other men were slain in attempts to restrain him.  Unfortunately for Balasar, the event which incited his rage was unbeknownst to the other templar and so he was shamed and dishonored, accused of having become nothing but an animal.  Determined to regain his status, Balasar trained and honed his skills where he could, avoiding the templar wherever he went to avoid any more encounters which might cause his life to be at risk.

When he heard of Andropinis' gladiatorial tournament, he packed up his few belongings and made his way there, determined to clear his name and place himself where he might bring his honor above reproach.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 20, 2010)

*Daran, Silt Sea Pirate Merc*

*Appearance & Personality*
Daran cuts a dashing figure, a tall half-elf in red and golds to match his hair and goatee. A brand on his cheek marks him not as a slave, but something more esoteric—he is a member of a local gang of Silt Sea pirates, all of them half-elves, supposedly now all dead.

*Background*
The Cross-Blades were an anomaly in Athas: A community of half-elves bonded together in common adversity. A hard band, they roamed the Silt Seas near Balic as pirates, but also as guides, guards, privateers for rival merchant houses—whatever paid.

Daran grew up in this life, and his natural wild talents were honed at an early age. His natural guile was turned into a weapon of the mind, both tough and dependable. Was was out on raiding parties by 16.

His life changed less then a year ago, when, after returning from a escort job by one of Balic's local Houses, he found the Cross-Blade's enclave destroyed, burnt to the ground. Though dead monsters littered the site, Old True Eyes found trails that indicated the involvement of men, though none of their bodies were found. Someone had wanted the Cross-Blades destroyed.

The remaining members of Daran's crew separated, some continuing the life in other employ, others retiring, others still searching for what happened. Daran become a blade-for-hire, his talents good for solo and group jobs. But, over the months, the other Cross-Blades also began disappearing. Two weeks ago, Old True Eyes, bleeding from a mortal wound, died in Daran's arms. His last words: They did it, Daran... they did it.

Daran has now entered the game, determined to find out who "they" are and to enact his revenge.

*Hooks*
- Is one of "them" (who Daran has other vague clues of) in the tournament? Running it? Profiting from it?
- Can the sorcerer-king tell him who "They" were?
- Do any other Cross-Blade survive?
[sblock=Daran]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Daran, level 3
Half-Elf, Ardent|Battlemind
Ardent Mantle (Hybrid): Mantle of Elation (Hybrid)
Hybrid Ardent: Hybrid Ardent Fortitude
Hybrid Talent: Psionic Study (Hybrid)
Psionic Study (Hybrid): Wild Focus (Hybrid)
Theme: Wilder
Background: Half-Elf - Wanderer (+2 to Streetwise)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 17, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 15, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 15.


AC: 17 Fort: 15 Reflex: 13 Will: 15
HP: 40 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 10

TRAINED SKILLS
Bluff +9, Athletics +6, Endurance +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana +1, Diplomacy +6, Dungeoneering, Heal, History +1, Insight +2, Intimidate +4, Nature, Perception, Religion +1, Stealth +2, Streetwise +6, Thievery +2

FEATS
Level 1: Hybrid Talent
Level 2: Adept Dilettante

POWERS
Dilettante: Brash Strike
Hybrid at-will 1: Demoralizing Strike
Hybrid at-will 1: Concussive Spike
Psionic Defense (Hybrid): Mind Spike
Wilder encounter 1: Wild Surge
Hybrid daily 1: Implanted Suggestion
Hybrid utility 2: Psionic Vigor
Hybrid at-will 3: Unnerving Shove

ITEMS
Greataxe, Chainmail
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 20, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Psst. Given that this is Dark Sun, are metallic weapons and armored limited in any way? Or can we stride out into the arena in full plate mail, with a pair of steel swords and a few backup daggers to boot?




Good question, Shay. No metal items whatsoever. This won't affect anything mechanically, except that your weapons/implements can break.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Psst. Given that this is Dark Sun, are metallic weapons and armored limited in any way? Or can we stride out into the arena in full plate mail, with a pair of steel swords and a few backup daggers to boot?






DistractingFlare said:


> Good question, Shay. No metal items  whatsoever. This won't affect anything mechanically, except that your  weapons/implements can break.




But they only break if you want to take the risk and you can choose the same types of weapons and armor. (Just wanted to explain a bit more, as Shay seems to lack the setting book.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2010)

So I can stay with my scale armor and my axe but they might shatter in pieces?

Also, how's my character? =)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> So I can stay with my scale armor and my axe but they might shatter in pieces?
> 
> Also, how's my character? =)




It is an optional rule. I don't know if we will use it. Either they break on a natural 1 on an attack roll

or

if you roll a 1 on an attack with a weapon, you can reroll it. If you’re  using a non-metal weapon, it automatically breaks after the attack if  you do so. If you’re using a metal weapon, it breaks on a roll of 1-5.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 20, 2010)

So... a wooden executioner's axe... hmm... lol.

The difference is primarily flavor, yes?  (Since metal essentially doesn't exist?)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 20, 2010)

Weapons/armor that would normally made of metal are obsidian or the shell of very tough animals, etc. for the most part.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 20, 2010)

Just to clarify the weapon rules.

As in, this is straight from the DM's mouth. This is my official ruling, as it's presented in the book.

Metal is incredibly rare, and you won't have access to it unless you find one.

Weapons (or implements!) and armor can be made of wood, stone, obsidian, bone, chitin, whatever.

A nonmetal weapon (or implement!) will break on an attack roll of 1. This is called "fumbling breakage." The other rule WalkingDad hinted at is called "reckless breakage," and we will not be utilizing it.

If a weapon (or implement!) breaks, you may use it as an improvised weapon for the remainder of the encounter. *You can replace it for free in-between encounters.*

Armor is not at risk of breakage.

The material of the item is purely flavor-related.

Please ask if you have any more questions.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 20, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> But they only break if you want to take the risk and you can choose the same types of weapons and armor. (Just wanted to explain a bit more, as Shay seems to lack the setting book.)




Everyone please note that the above is _not quite right._ See my above post for more information.



Voda Vosa said:


> So I can stay with my scale armor and my axe but they might shatter in pieces?
> 
> Also, how's my character? =)




VV, your character is quite cool.

Everybody's character right now has a great shot at making it! If we get one more submission before the deadline, I'll close recruitment and narrow it down to 4 from there.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey everybody, tomorrow is the last day for character submissions!

From the people who have expressed interest, I still haven't received a character from Shayuri or Renau1. If either of you would like to submit, I need it by tomorrow evening.

These are the submissions I've received:

Vertexx69 - Ja'Cart, Thri-Kreen Monk
WalkingDad - Jalaan, Tiefling Psion
Voda Vosa - Muzdum Firebelly, Dwarf Fighter
Theroc - Balasar, Dragonborn Barbarian
Stonegod - Daran, Half-Elf Ardent/Battlemind


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2010)

Are there any special rules for Primal power source in Dark Sun?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope! Primal is treated normally. It's treated as quite normal outside of the city-states, while within the city-states, it's often treated with a sense of suspicion, but it isn't seen as a criminal pursuit, like Arcane magic is.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 24, 2010)

The official cutoff time for submissions is 5 PM Eastern, Tuesday, August 24.

Unless you are extremely good-looking, you must turn in your character sheet before then.

[Posted to entry 1 as well)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2010)

WIP Sheet

Still needs fluff, but I'm happy with the mechanics now.

[Sblock=Omega "The Last"]Omega, level 3
Warforged, Warden
Guardian Might: Earthstrength

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 16, Dex 13, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10.


AC: 19 Fort: 16 Reflex: 14 Will: 15
HP: 47 Surges: 12 Surge Value: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +8, Athletics +7, Endurance +8, Perception +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -1, Arcana, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +3, Heal +3, History, Insight +3, Intimidate +3, Religion, Stealth -1, Streetwise +1, Thievery -1

FEATS
Level 1: Crippling Crush
Level 2: Weapon Expertise (Hammer)

POWERS
Warden at-will 1: Weight of Earth
Warden at-will 1: Strength of Stone
Warden encounter 1: Roots of Stone
Warden daily 1: Form of Mountain's Thunder
Warden utility 2: Eyes of the Hawk
Warden encounter 3: Rough Strike

ITEMS
Warhammer, Heavy Shield, Hide Armor
[/sblock]

[sblock=Descripton]Omega is a broad, hulking, brutish-looking thing fashioned from roughly hewn slabs of obsidian bound together with some kind of tough, woody fiberous material that permits flexibility of joints, neck and midsection. Its head is a slighly asymetrical chevron shape, with only a pair of lights burning within the obsidian to show where its eyes are. It lacks other facial features entirely, though it has no trouble speaking, smelling or hearing.

Interspersed at various intervals around Omega's vaguely humanoid body are indentations and grooves carved carefully into the obsidian. The purpose of these ornamentations is as yet unknown.[/sblock]

[Sblock=Background]The first thing I remember is the face of a man. I would call him middle-aged, based on my observations of the human aging process. He wore spectacles. He had a mustache, but not a beard. He expressed significant happiness and satisfaction when he realized I was awake.

..working on it...[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool sheet, Shayuri. I'll still need a bit of fluff to consider Omega for selection, so I hope you can get that in on time. Remember, deadline is 5pm Eastern / 4pm Central (US).


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all, recruiting is officially closed!

It was hard to narrow it down to four, but I've made my selections, based upon the criteria of who will be an effective team member and the depth of the character's backstory.

That said, here are the competitors.

Vertexx69 - Ja'Cart, Thri-Kreen Monk
WalkingDad - Jalaan, Tiefling Psion
Voda Vosa - Muzdum Firebelly, Dwarf Fighter
Stonegod - Daran, Half-Elf Ardent/Battlemind


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2010)

Woot! Thanks for the vote of confidence DistractingFlare, I wont dissapoint you.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 25, 2010)

And here they are! Please post your complete character sheet in the Rogues' Gallery, then chime in to the IC Thread. This thread will remain the OOC site for this game. Good luck to the 4 of you!

Rogues' Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/290693-season-bones-rg.html#post5296617

IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/290694-season-bones.html#post5296641


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2010)

Daran posted. Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2010)

It's a fair cop. I tried, but ran out of time. Society's to blame.

Next time, maybe.

Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks fro choosing Jalaan. Having not many controllers to choose from has maybe helped me  .
I posted already in the IC thread.



Shayuri said:


> It's a fair cop. I tried, but ran out of time. Society's to blame.
> 
> Next time, maybe.
> 
> Thanks.



Maybe in the other DS game, Shay. Your concepts are always great.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 27, 2010)

Since the Monk has a "Psionic" Power Source, does that mean Ja'Cart gets a Wild Talent? 

I just flipped through the "Psionic Power" book and it has some nifty features.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep! You can grab any one Wild Talent for free. FREEEEE!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2010)

I only borrowed a DS, so I don't have access to generate a talent for a bit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

> Jalaan has no push powers, so this is still good. If instead he bloodies  SA, I'll move as class to SL as possible and use Concussive Spike.




Actually, his betrayal power includes a slide option. Glad that my only hit ensured a bit our perfect victory (hindering the brute's attacks).


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 29, 2010)

Update posted in the IC thread for day 2!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2010)

You might want to edit the thread title (on the first post) to remove "Recruiting".


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 29, 2010)

Good thinking, SG. I meant to do it yesterday, but forgot!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 31, 2010)

The Pyramid battle has begun!

Apologies if the map is too crowded. Let me know if you're in need of a clarification.

Daran is next to act.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm just shocked that at least half of each of those first 2 teams didn't lay into each other, starting side by side like that.

I'm waiting on the Adepts before I post Ja'Cart's action.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2010)

The wailing's going to be up top, methinks. Though Daran helped to start it downtown as well (depending on what friend dwarf does...)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2010)

Friend dwarf already posted.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeezy creezy, Vertexx! You pretty much took down a whole crew in one turn! I am astounded, and applaud your awesomeness. Allow the IC thread a moment to recover while I type up the next post.

WD/Jalaan is up next!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 1, 2010)

And that is why the Thri-Kreen has been my favorite race since the 1st version of dark sun came out. Think how cool it would be with magic items? A blurring Strike Ki focus would let him use his FoB twice a turn as long as he makes more than one attack.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the corrections in the IC thread, I'll fix the map in my next update!
[sblock=Interior Monologue]Drat! They'e discovered I'm not perfect! What next?![/sblock]

Vertexx: The blurred strike ki focus is indeed pretty terrific. Since this campaign has a smaller scope, I thought it better to have less bookkeeping and focus more on the characters and stuff, but it is tempting to let everybody run wild every now and then with a magic item.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol. No one is perfect dude. 

Talking about that: I noticed now that Muzdum made a move action that is not reflected in the map. Did the acolyte attacked him before he moved out? The post I'm referring to is this, where he moves to H11


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

If Muzdum is leaving, Jalaan will maybe move some more. Don't want to get charged.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion, everyone. I'm sorry to have glazed over those move actions. The map is being updated.

WD: Since Muzdum's move made A1's attack against Jalaan & Muzdum, somewhat less simple, I'll have Jalaan still take the damage (10) but not be knocked prone.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

I was going through Muzdum's sheet, and found something that raised a doubt. In Brawler style states that the character has a +2 prf bonus with unarmed attacks, +2 bonus to grab attacks, and +2 to move targets grabbed by the character. My question is, do Grappling strike, Bash and pinion, and slamming rush powers qualify as grab attacks/move grabbed  attacks?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 1, 2010)

VV: No, I don't believe so. According to my interpretation, it wouldn't count as a grab attack - instead, it's an attack that grabs as part of the whole attack. Does that make sense?

To everyone: This is fun! Just so you know, I'm having a blast with this so far. Don't worry. I'll throw some more challenging encounters your way, and I hope to have a character development session shortly after the resolution of this battle.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well there's another one dead and 2 more bloodied. But now Ja'Cart is all the way on the other side of the pyramid all by self with 6 bad guys. Luckily they aren't all on the same team.  Adjusting your actions to how other players alter the battlefield is half the fun.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice one, Vertexx! Since the "Champions" are out, it's Jalaan's turn!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 2, 2010)

Great work, everyone. I'll update with the Raiders' and Templars' turn either later today or sometime tomorrow. Thursdays are quite hectic for me.

EDIT: Update posted. Daran then Muzdum, go!!!!!

EDIT 2: Daran and Muzdum have gone. Ja'Cart then Jalaan, go!!!!

EDIT 3: Back to Daran then Muzdum! I love the pace of this game.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 4, 2010)

This is my 3rd post in a row. Wee!

A couple notes:

1. The pyramid battle is over unless one of you wants to challenge Daran's position.

2. Please do your best to keep your posts in relatively proper initiative order.

3. Keep your ooc chitter-chatter within this thread for the most part. I'd prefer if we could avoid cluttering the ic thread.

4. I am enjoying the hell out of this game. I hope you are, too! Seriously, all of the above stuff is just tiny details compared to this. I really want everyone to enjoy this game. That's paramount to me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2010)

Completely agree on point 4. However I'll keep cluttering the IC with OOC non-sense  JK!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 6, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> [sblock=ooc Vertexx & VV]Just a quick note: you both used your Action Points in the previous battle, and won't be gaining another before this fight. Just so's you know.[/sblock]



Right right. But if we are only fighting 2 others, and its to first death we should be ok. After this fight no matter what we regain an AP so its no biggy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

May I also use bluff to telepathically distract them? It is also the skill for feinting and Jalaan is much better at it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

Can I grab Ja and drag him? If so I'll like to change my actions for that round, since he goes first in initiative.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

WD: Sounds fine.

VV: In this case, sure. That would be fine. Let's say it costs your standard action to grab him and you can drag him with your move action.

Vertexx: Don't be sad. Ja'Cart has also been doing the most damage. All of the initiative rolls were really close for this one.

I'll update the combat once VV has changed his actions.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 8, 2010)

HEY EVERYONE, GUESS WHAT?!

You're Level 4 now. Please post your updates here and then edit your sheet in the RG.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 8, 2010)

hehe you got a story out of me. ;P[sblock=The Transformation]The energy of the far realm that the adept struck the thri-kreen with must have broken through some kind of internal genetic floodgate. Something is obviously wrong with Ja'Cart as he is lead into the hall of victors. He does not eat or speak to anyone, and goes back to his cell as soon as the guards will let him. He pulls the rag of a sheet they give the prisoners over his strangely pulsating form back in his cell.

Roars of anguish can be heard coming from the slave pens, though the guards are far too scared to actually enter the cell with the unabashed flesh reaver. The blanket can be seen rippling, and other-worldly flashes of light illuminate small portions of the fabric. The sounds of cracking shell and deep furrows being scratched into the heavy stones of the floor cause the terrified sentinels to begin quaking in fear.

The tremors and bellows stop after what seems like ages. The stillness of the sheet frightens the guards almost as much as the sounds coming from the moldering cell. Something slimy and black slithers out from under the edge of the bedding. Thrown back a moment later, the centurians bolt when they see what is now getting back to its clawed feet in the pen.

The creature moves by the pen of the losing contestants, who cower in fear. Soft bursts of light reflect off the bars as it moves passed. A multi-faceted eye swivels briefly toward the lone woman there without stopping.
It sniffs the air with some kind of base need that draws it along the underground corridors back toward the feast that is set out in the hall of victors.

Through the curtain of the hall staggers a being that looks vaguely like Ja'Cart. Its carapace looks like its been shattered into a thousand pieces, with an eerie light softly pulsating through the cracks. His mouth-like mandibles have elongated into a truly menacing set of jaws, from which dangle a pair of slender, animated tentacles like a squirming mustache.
Several arm-length tentacles have sprouted from his back, which grasp futilely at objects like the drapes and walls and guards. 

He looks around at those lounging and speaking to each other momentarily before both his eyes lock onto the food. He flings a brave centurian who tries to get in his way like a rag doll into another one and setting into the food as if he has never eaten before. And in this form he hasn't. Every scrap is consumed that is dropped or forgotten as everyone in the chamber recoils from the beast. 

As it mindlessly devours all it can reach, the cloudy shells over its unblinking eyes split to reveal a shiny new pair of disturbing and sickly glowing blue eyes. The cracks start to close over its hide, and Ja'Cart's color begin to return, at least in part. Large portions of his under-side is now black, while the upper sides are still it's sandy yellow-brown.

When every edible morsel is gone, and his carapace fully healed, the kreen leans back, seemingly sated for the time being. *"Wow that was...strange. Can anyone else smell that? Who fouled the Hall of Victors?"*

OOC - The new feat I'm describing is from Psionic Power:
FOULBORN HERITAGE

And +1 to Str and Dex
+5 HP
+2 to hit
+2 to AC
+2 Ref
+2 Fort
+1 Will[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, Vertexx. Excellent, excellent post!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2010)

Likely updates to Daran[sblock=Update]5 hp
+1 Defenses
+1 Attacks
+1 Skills
+1 Cha/Con (another +1 attack/damage, another +1 hp, another HS, +1 Fort/Will)
Martial Dilettante 
Retrain Implanted Suggestion to Allies to Enemies[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Updates to Jalaan[sblock=Update]4 hp
+1 Defenses
+1 Attacks
+1 Skills
+1 Cha/int
Superior Implement Proficiency 
Retrain Betrayal to Psychic anomaly[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

Muzdum updated
+7 hp
+1 Defenses
+1 Attacks
+1 Skills
+1 Str/Con (+1 melee attacks and dmg)
Weapon expertise (Axes) (+1 attacks with axes)
Retrain slaming rush for Sweeping blow.

So a total of +3 to attacks and +1 dmg in a single level. Nice.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 15, 2010)

edit


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> I guess SG missed the fact that its his turn. I know he was on earlier today.



Or I posted an hour ago. 

[Busy, busy week, so far in RL]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 15, 2010)

No worries, SG. My week's been busy as well. Will update tonight!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 24, 2010)

So who we waiting on? I think DF meant that a single slave engaged each one of us (4) and only the fifth slave ran to the gates begging for mercy.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 27, 2010)

Update posted, mateys.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Update posted, mateys.



Err... not its not. Unless you're doing it right now. WD's is the last post.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 27, 2010)

SG: I was finishing the typing on the other before posting it. Forgive me!!

Level up!

Move along to level 5, everybody! Please post your updates here in the OOC thread, then update your sheet in the RG.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ja'Cart Level 5:
+5 HP
One Hundred Leaves, Daily Power


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2010)

Daran gains 5 HP, and the Invitation to Defeat power (Ardent 5).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

Jalaan gains 4 HP and the Force Spheres (Psion 5) power.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey gents, I'll update tomorrow. I've been a busy bee.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2010)

I've still to update muzdum. My CB crashed and I can't seem to make it work. Seems that I'll have to download windows framework AGAIN.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 4, 2010)

No worries, VV. I'll update the others tomorrow if I haven't heard from you.

Have a nice Monday, everybody.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2010)

Updated Muzdum:

HP: 56
Daily Power: Rain of steel


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ja'Cart lvl 6:

+5 hp
+1 all def/to hit/skills
Foulborn Flurry feat: target of FoB get -2 to hit TENT
Quicksilver Motion lvl 6 encounter Utility Power: Take full move as free action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

Jalaan lvl 6:

+4 hp
+1 to hit/skills
+2 all def (Includes feat)
Shared Recovery Utility


----------



## DistractingFlare (Nov 2, 2010)

Let's wait for stonegod to post in the IC thread before continuing.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Nov 6, 2010)

If no one acts in the IC, I'll just assume you kill Thrast.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2010)

I asked if we were there yet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I asked if we were there yet.



I were waiting for this answer, too.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2010)

If folks want to show up to stop him, I'm game. Though Daran will just shrug and kill him otherwise.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Nov 8, 2010)

Not sure what you were getting at, VV and WD. Do you have a problem with the pace of the game? Should I have assumed someone was going to kill that NPC?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

I just waited for a signal that Jalaan is in the same scene. The pace of the game is fine. Perhaps you just didn't note that we were waiting for a 'Jalaan and Muzdum arrive at the scene...' post.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, ditto on WD


----------



## DistractingFlare (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh god, I'm sorry. I took your comments as being rude, when actually it was just a simple question. Please forgive my overreaction!

Yeah, I just assumed Muzdum and Jalaan would head over there without my signal. Carry on!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry, my poor understanding of the language sometimes makes my sentences sound offensive or other things, but I didn't meant it to sound like that. Sorry again for the confusion.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2010)

One must remember that ENWorld is international (its owned by a Brit, for limey's sake!) so we have all sorts. One of my DMs is French Canadian whose English works well... except when it doesn't.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2010)

George Bush said:


> Wow....Thats great .




Another spam / advertisement preparing post


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 5, 2010)

Did we lose DF or did I just miss the "I'll be gone for the holidays" post?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

I will change this game to in-active and delete my subscriptions. Please PM me when / if we continue.


----------

